# saved and secured  with WPA/WPA2



## ghantaukay (May 18, 2013)

I am having problems connecting my Micromax A116 HD phone to my wifi. My HTC  Wildfire had no issues connecting to the wifi but when I try with the Micromax phone I get this message which says : saved and secured with WPA/WPA2 and there is not connection at all. I am able to connect all my other devices with no problems ...my htc phone; my ipad 2, my kindle touch....why this issue with the micromax ?Please help


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

were you able to connect to it before or from the start it is not able to connect?


----------



## ghantaukay (May 18, 2013)

I am not being able to connect the micromax phone to the wifi network right from the start. All the other devices connected fine without any hassles....


----------

